# cat sleeps on his back



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

lol I think it is the weirdest thing, I've never seen a cat who likes to sleep on his back. he curls his back paws and touches them, tucks his head in and keeps his front paws up like a rabbit or stretches them out all weird like. It is so unexplainable I just took pictures to share with everyone.



















(it is so hard to sneek up on him without him opening his eyes)


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

cute- my Pumpkin sleeps all stretched out on her back sometimes.


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

My Razzle loves to be on his back. He especially does this in the windowsil so i go up to him and kiss his belly. He used to lay on my bed like this and sometimes I would put the blanket over him with only his head and front rabbit paws sticking out. I think it's so cute when cats do this.

Kathy


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

hehe had to make a icon out of his little invisible box picture


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Squirrely-Jo likes to sleep on her back; couch, bed, carpet, wood-floor, kitchen linoleum .... she don't care!


----------



## madie (Apr 20, 2010)

my first cat slept on his back more than he slept on his belly. i've owned two after Kitty and they dont sleep on their bellies as often as Kitty did. it's definitely a personal preference. Oliver looks just too relaxed. LOL.


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

hehe yeah, him and his hoarding of my poor socks. Sometimes I wish I could switch bodies and enjoy a good lay on the sofa and snore all day with my belly up


----------



## Randiocoy (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## birdchicken (Jul 22, 2010)

Aww, that's cute. =) I had a cat a long time ago who would always sleep on his back with his paws up in the air.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Ninja does this and Kobie used to! So sweet that they feel secure enough to lay in such a vulnerable position.


----------



## liserini (Mar 13, 2006)

I think my cat spends more time upside down than the right way up! I even started a facebook group based on the phenomena. It's amazing how many upside down cats are out there


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

lol I've had 3 cats in my life and hes the only one to do it. I think it is the cutest thing. ooo a facebook page huh that is cool!


----------



## liserini (Mar 13, 2006)

Am I allowed to share a link to the facebook group? I gain nothing from anybody joining it or looking at it. It's just good to see many people are aware that upside down cats are quite normal!


----------



## Darkcat (May 27, 2010)

Cute.


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

liserini said:


> Am I allowed to share a link to the facebook group? I gain nothing from anybody joining it or looking at it. It's just good to see many people are aware that upside down cats are quite normal!


I am not sure but you can message me the site I'd love to check it out


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

*Azalia does that too...*

but only at night when she's away from Egypt. She knows Egypt would pounce on her just because she can.


----------

